# Fehler bei query



## AndreasS (25. Jan 2005)

Hi,

folgendes läuft nicht:

String query = "DELETE FROM 'Kunden' ( 'Knr', 'Name' , 'Vorname', 'Strasse', 'PLZ', 'Ort', 'Email', 'GebDat' ) VALUES ('"+ Integer.parseInt(kNrTf.getText())+"', '"+nameTf.getText()+"','"+vnameTf.getText()+"','"+strasseTf.getText()+"','"+ Integer.parseInt(plzTf.getText())+"','"+ortTf.getText()+"','"+emailTf.getText()+"','"+gebdatTf.getText()+"')WHERE ('Knr'= "+ Integer.parseInt(kNrTf.getText())");"; 

Der Compilier meldet: ';' expected   

Und zwar hier: ");"; 

Wer weiß wie es richtig heißen muss?

Danke für jede Hilfe.

Gruß Andi


----------



## AndreasS (25. Jan 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte damit die Einträge aus der DB löschen, die in den Textfeldern stehen.
Gibts da vielleicht noch andere Möglichkeiten.
Bin für alles dankbar (Links etc. )

Gruß Andi


----------



## DP (25. Jan 2005)

hölle, was ist das für sql? 

delete from tabelle where spalte = x;

oder z.b. bei mysql auch mgl:

delete tab1 from tab1, tab2 where tab1.spalte=tab2.spalte


----------



## AndreasS (25. Jan 2005)

Geht leider auch nicht. Warum?

String query = "DELETE * FROM Kunden WHERE knr ='+Integer.parseInt(kNrTf.getText())'";


----------



## AndreasS (25. Jan 2005)

... die richtige Syntax.
Weiß leider nicht, wie ich das formulieren soll :cry: 

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja nochmal hilfe.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Jan 2005)

DELETE FROM tabelle WHERE spalte=wert AND andere_spalte = anderer_wert


Den "*" gibt es in der DELETE Syntax nicht, dafür gibts auch ne MySQL Dokumentation...


----------



## AndreasS (25. Jan 2005)

String query = "DELETE FROM Kunden WHERE" + " knr = ('"+Integer.parseInt(kNrTf.getText())+"')";


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Jan 2005)

das kann doch kein Schwein lesen

=> nimm ein preparedStatement


----------

